# Emma Faith ~ our sweetheart.



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

Happy first birthday little one. We love you and miss you so much.

http://www.fireflyforever-onlyawhisper.blogspot.com/


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

Happy birthday to your precious little girl. I am remembering Emma w/you today. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

She's beautiful. Happy birthday, Emma.


----------



## lisa_nc (Jul 25, 2008)

Happy birthday to beautiful Emma Faith. Thinking of you and your family today, Jill.


----------



## MommaSomeday (Nov 29, 2006)

I've been thinking of you. I woke up in the middle of the night and my first thought was of Emma and hoping the day was being gentle on you. *hugs*


----------



## alternamama82 (May 28, 2009)

Emma Faith









Sending you lots of strength to hold you up on this day, and remembering your beautiful little girl with you.


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

Emma Faith


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

sweet birth day Emma Faith. I watched your video. you did a great job on it. I cried. tried to comment on blogger but won't work...I offer you very empathetic hugs sweetie.


----------



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday sweet Emma Faith.


----------



## MiracleMama (Sep 1, 2003)

Emma
What a beautiful slideshow. She is a beautiful little girl. I'm sorry that she's not here with you to celebrate her birth.


----------



## Noelle C. (Sep 3, 2009)

*hugs*


----------



## claireb (Apr 7, 2009)

Jill







What a beautiful tribute to a precious angel baby girl.








Emma

Happy birthday, angel girl. You are so loved.

Thinking of you today, Jill...so so so many hugs coming at you.









Claire


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Thinking of you.
















Emma Faith


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Remembering your sweet girl with you.








Emma Faith


----------



## G8P4 (Jan 21, 2007)

I watched your video, it is beautiful.

Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

thinking of you & your family. happy birthday sweet emma.


----------



## LouisianaMomma (Mar 25, 2009)

Thinking of you & your family today.


----------



## mischievium (Feb 9, 2003)

Happy first birthday, sweet Emma Faith.
















and love being sent to you and your family today, Jill.


----------



## AbbeyWH (Feb 3, 2009)

Emma Faith








I am thinking of you today and sending hugs to the family who misses you. I hope you and Josie and Gideon and Milos and too many more are somewhere beautiful keeping eachother company (as your Mommies are) and guiding your rainbow siblings safely here into our arms.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Emma Faith


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

Emma was gorgeous. You are in my prayers.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

Oh Jill, I wish I could reach out and give you a REAL hug! Your slideshow made me cry and cry. Thinking of you and your sweet Emma Faith.


----------



## Jenifer76 (Apr 20, 2005)

Beautiful Emma Faith, Happy Birthday sweet one!


----------



## casemnor (May 21, 2005)

Still remembering Emma.


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

: candle Emma Faith


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

Thinking of you and Emma, Jill. Wish I could give you real hugs, mama.























Emma Faith


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Happy Birthday Emma!















:


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

Emma Faith
















for you Jill


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

xxxooo


----------

